# Hello?



## Tolyn Ironhand (Jun 20, 2008)

Is this forum still active? I see the latest post is from Jan of 08'. Where did everybody go?


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

I would suspect one to two things:

1. CC CUTs are not as popular and consequently there are fewer posts.

or

2. CC CUT owners are too busy using their machines to post.


----------



## Tolyn Ironhand (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, I have a Cub 7305 CUT. Tractor works well. It has a Bulher 195 FEL which also works well but I wish it had a bit more lift power but hey, who doesn't. Is there anything I can do to get a little more Oomph out of it? I'll have more questions but I will start them in new threads.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Cub Cadet is a John Deere Subsidy right? Their tractors have remarkable similarities.

Kevin


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Tolyn! I think dbear's second probability is the case.  You don't hear much from folks who are real happy with their equipment, they are too busy enjoying its use. Increasing lift power is typically done by increasing hydraulic pump pressure. I am not sure I would try this as you may gain more lifting power but exceed a design limit of another component. If you trying this, do it in very small increments.


----------



## Tolyn Ironhand (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks! I don't want to push it too much. Its just when I am unloading large square hay bales off the trailer, I can lift them enough to slide them off but I can't lift them any more once they are off. I can then trade places with the wife and "help" by lifting on the bale while she uses the joystick (on the tractor  ) Now, I know I strong, but not that strong!!

Where does one adjust pressure?


----------



## Tolyn Ironhand (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Simpleprestige _
> *Cub Cadet is a John Deere Subsidy right? Their tractors have remarkable similarities.
> 
> Kevin *


I don't think Cub is related to Deere. Cub is made by MTD which also makes White, Yardman, Yard Machines, Troy Bilt and Bolens. However, the newest models od Cub's compact tractors now have Yanmar motors. The one I have is a Mitsubishi diesel.


----------

